# Did firefox-esr stopped working under Wayland ?



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

Can someone try? I have starting crash.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 11, 2022)

If you start it from the command line - what's the error message?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 11, 2022)

Segmentation fault. And what is weird it is the same using Gentoo-Linux...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 16, 2022)

Can someone please give feedback. E.g. It works / It does not work ?


----------

